# Public Water/Waste facilities for Harris - Western Isles



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Just got off the phone to Comhairle nan Eilean Siar.
Asked for a copy of the leaflet showing disposal points etc. on Harris & Lewis.
Got put through to the Environmental health dept.
Very nice lady informs me there are only facilities in Barra & the Uists at the moment but that.................

They have funding to install some public water & waste facilites in Harris & Lewis. 
They are thinking of locating them at the ferry terminals.
Probably won't happen this summer but should be in place for next year !

Half price ferry fares due to Road Equivalent Tarrif scheme.
Superb wild camping.
And now - free public waste & water facilities.

I think the next rally should be on Harris !

I'm off to fit a solar panel & sell the hoose !

Good eh !


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been to Harris (and Lewis) a couple of times. Islands of great contradictions in my opinion. Barron and boring landscapes and yet the most amazing beaches.

Jus try and get something to eat or drink on a Sunday. Mind you Monday wasn't really any better. I see the fight is still going on about Sunday Ferries.

Have yet to be there in the dry season!!

Colin


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Dry season on Harris.......3rd - 5th August.......sometimes.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

What is that about half price ferry fares? Where do I get them?


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

See the CalMac site for which routes are discounted.
You don't have to apply especially, the discount has been applied to all single & return tickets for certain routes (the main ones).
Be aware though, that the discount does not apply to special deals like Hopscotch tickets, so check, as it may be cheaper to book a full ticket rather than a special.

We've just got back from the Western Isles.

Glorious weather - phew, what a scorcher !

Be aware though that wild camping sites on Lewis & Harris are pretty thin on the ground.
The only likley one we was at Luskentyr and upon closer inspection we saw that it was inhabited by "travellers". i.e. a caravan pulled by a white van & a genny that seemed to be running for no good reason.
We left sharply & paid our tenner at Horgabost.

Worth it ?

I'll let you be judge.


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

There are some very good water/toilet/waste/parking sites on Harris, Lewis less so.
For a start, if you are coming from Berneray and you land at Leverbough there is a very good ferry terminal with water, toilets, dump and hot shower
Then, at Rodel, there is a toilet and water. Also, there are borne-type facilites at the ferry terminal in Tarbert. Plus overnight parking in the huge car park if you want
If you take the road out of Tarbert to Hushinish Point there are any number of parking places and at the end of the road are some toilets and water plus small amount of parking. Harris is a dream for MHers, go and enjoy
Terr and Ann


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Be aware though, that the discount does not apply to special deals like Hopscotch tickets, so check, as it may be cheaper to book a full ticket rather than a special.


 :? 
I've just booked a "Hopscotch 20" for September and it was far cheaper than Oban-Barra, Barra-Eriskay & Lochmaddy-Uig as individual trips.
About £30 cheaper IIRC.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I'd agree that there is no shortage of wild camping spots on the islands - had a great week there last year - weather middling but beaches fantastic. Take binoculars and a bird book and fill your tank on the mainland.

Harry


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Anyone have details of any farms which will let you stay on their land for a reasonable charge?


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Farms? What farms! The Western Isles are the backbone of crofting - small holdings to Sassenachs; but they only cover a small proportion of the actual land. There is common grazing which is simply the rest of the land used by all registered crofters for their cattle and sheep, especially sheep. Most of the land is unfenced and you can stop without trouble in most of the quiet spots, but be careful not to drive off the road without checking the ground first; plenty of people have had to be hauled out to the peat bogs. There are some campsites and the tourist offices have lists of them, and can probably advise a good parking place if there isn't a campsite handy.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Within reason and with minor restrictions "Wild Camping" is now legal in Scotland.

http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/uk/wild-camping-on-isle-of-skye-478207.html


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Within reason and with minor restrictions "Wild Camping" is now legal in Scotland.
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/travel/uk/wild-camping-on-isle-of-skye-478207.html


The Scottish outdoor acess code is for no motorised travel


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

BJT is exactly right. The local people have "common grazing rights" and the local committee for these rights may, or may not, allow us MHers access to their land. Fortunately, and for the time being at least, they mostly find in our favour. The island of Bernaray is very welcoming for this very reason, and it is important to park in designated areas so as not to abuse the welcome granted by the "committee" Cnip on Lewis is another of these areas, lovely parking on "common land"
Terry and Ann


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

NorfolkCowboy said:


> BJT is exactly right. The local people have "common grazing rights" and the local committee for these rights may, or may not, allow us MHers access to their land. Fortunately, and for the time being at least, they mostly find in our favour. The island of Bernaray is very welcoming for this very reason, and it is important to park in designated areas so as not to abuse the welcome granted by the "committee" Cnip on Lewis is another of these areas, lovely parking on "common land"
> Terry and Ann


How do we find designated areas?


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

The islands are one big community, first ask at the tourist office and if they cannot help ask them where you can contact the township grazing clerk for the area where you would like to stay. Alternatively, ask the postie.
Normally they are all very easy going, but please do not abuse their generosity and kindness by parking just where you fancy. The jungle telegraph will transmit news of your arrival long before you are aware that it even exists!! 
Just remember that tomorrow is another day.
Little story to demonstrate the islands - When I was working there, this happened on the Uists, one of our senior managers was over for a visit and was chatting to one of the local guys, a fitter by trade. He said " The Spanish have a word if they don't want to do something until the next day, they say manana. Is there an equivalent word in Gaelic?"
The reply, after a swig of beer was " Aye, but it does not have the same degree of urgency." 
That sums up the Islands very well.


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Had a wonderful time in the Outer Hebrides last year. We didn't find any problems whatsoever finding wildcamping spots. The local people were welcoming and had absolutely no objection to us staying for a night or two in each spot.

We will be returning. Some of the most wonderful scenery I've ever seen. Beaches on Harris are unbelievable.

Griff


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh and this one.... our favourite beach.


----------

